# WNX - Wellnex Life



## System (27 January 2017)

Wattle Health Australia is an Australian company, based in Melbourne Victoria, committed to developing, sourcing and marketing high quality Australian made consumer food products. WHA operates in the fast moving consumer goods industry, currently focusing on infant formula and dried dairy products. 

It is anticipated that WHA will list on the ASX during March 2017.

http://www.wattlehealth.com.au


----------



## greggles (28 February 2018)

20c to $2.70 since March last year. Wattle Health Australia must be one of the standout performers on the ASX over the last 12 months. It's down a little today after releasing its half year results, but still a great little performer overall.


----------



## greggles (21 May 2018)

Wattle Health Australia has had a minor reversal of fortunes since the end of February. After peaking at $2.90, WHA went into a voluntary suspension in early April pending the finalisation of joint venture arrangements with Organic Dairy Farmers of Australia Pty Ltd and a potential capital raise.

After more than a month of suspension Wattle was re-instated today and announced that they intend to raise capital via a 1 for 5 pro-rata non-renounceable rights issue at a price of $1.25 per share to raise approximately $37.9 million. Considering that the last traded price for WHA was $2.26, that's a very steep discount.

Predictably, WHA shares were sold off when they resumed trading this morning and are currently trading at $1.695, down 25%.


----------



## greggles (29 June 2018)

Wattle Health Australia is recovering a little today after announcing that it has signed a non-exclusive supply term sheet with Shandong Weihai Port International Trade Co Ltd (Shandong) for its conventional cow infant formula range. The deal is worth approximately $34 million over three years.

The WHA share price is up 28% to $1.14 today, but still a long way of its highs of $2.80 reached back in February.


----------



## greggles (26 July 2018)

Wattle Health Australia showing signs of recovery the last two days following a couple of positive announcements.

Yesterday it announced that it has received approval for general trade in China of its 1kg retail bag of Pure Australian Grass Fed Milk Powder. Today it announced that Corio Bay Dairy Group Pty Ltd (CBDG) has purchased the land to build Australia's first dedicated organic nutritional milk spray dryer. CBDG is a Joint Venture between Organic Dairy Farmers of Australia Limited, Niche Dairy Pty Ltd and WHA to provide the market with ongoing supply of Australian organic nutritional milk powder.

The share price has climbed from $1.04 yesterday to a high of $1.32 today and is currently trading at $1.29. It's looking better than it has in quite some time.


----------



## aussymatt (26 July 2018)

greggles said:


> Wattle Health Australia showing signs of recovery the last two days following a couple of positive announcements.
> 
> Yesterday it announced that it has received approval for general trade in China of its 1kg retail bag of Pure Australian Grass Fed Milk Powder. Today it announced that Corio Bay Dairy Group Pty Ltd (CBDG) has purchased the land to build Australia's first dedicated organic nutritional milk spray dryer. CBDG is a Joint Venture between Organic Dairy Farmers of Australia Limited, Niche Dairy Pty Ltd and WHA to provide the market with ongoing supply of Australian organic nutritional milk powder.
> 
> ...



Been watching dairy trades for abit. Was gonna push the button yestaday at trade but hesitated...... Wish I had now. I think there is potential for further growth considering the demand for organic milk products into Asia .


----------



## bigdog (20 March 2019)

https://www.fool.com.au/2019/03/20/...fter-finalising-new-chinese-supply-agreement/

Fool reports
*Wattle Health share price soars after finalising new Chinese supply agreement*
Lachlan Hall | March 20, 2019 

The *Wattle Health Australia Ltd * (ASX: WHA) share price has soared 12.2% higher in early trade after the company finalised a legally-binding supply agreement with International Supplies and Distribution Company (ISDC) to sell its infant formula range into China.

*What’s are the details of the agreement?*
ISDC has guaranteed minimum volumes for the first 42 months of 5.2 million product units backed with a guarantee which will supply Wattle Health’s conventional cow infant formula for sale in traditional retail/general trade in China.

The expected revenue uplift for Wattle Health arising from the contract is expected to be ~$100 million for the relevant period, with the company and ISDC to set new volumes annually after the initial 42-month period which will not be less than the previous 12-month period.

The minimum volumes established with ISDC are in addition to Wattle Health’s arrangements with existing customers in China, and is set to provide a big boost for the company as it looks to compete with infant formula heavyweights including *A2 Milk Company Ltd * (ASX: A2M) and *Bellamy’s Australia Ltd * (ASX: BAL) in the burgeoning Chinese market.

The bank guarantee of 25% of the production cost provided by ISDC to Wattle Health will support minimum orders and can be drawn upon in the event that ISDC fails to procure the required volumes for the relevant period.

Wattle Health recently announced the acquisition of a majority stake in Blend & Pack Pty Ltd, a Chinese-accredited dairy products processing and packaging facility, for $46 million as it looks to boost its chances of gaining SAMR approval.


----------



## Ann (25 March 2019)

This is an interesting company, I will look out for its product. Not sure about buying into the company yet. Organic A2 milk, I have been waiting for this. Mind you, I never got around to buying into A2M. I have used the stuff for 20 years, only milk I can drink. I hope they bring the product online soon. 

*Wattle Health on path to launch Australia’s first organic A2 nutritional dairy products*


Wattle Health Australia (ASX: WHA) is on the path to be the first company offering the Australian market organic A2 nutritional dairy products.
The company’s 45%-owned Corio Bay Dairy Group joint venture has inked an agreement to secure organic A2 fresh milk from organic dairy farmer co-operative Organic Dairy Farmers of Australia.


Corio Bay is constructing the country’s first dedicated nutritional spray dryer in Victoria where the Organic Dairy Farmers’ milk will be processed.


As part of the deal, Wattle Health has first rights to all Corio Bay’s products and will use the organic A2 milk as the primary ingredient in its nutritional dairy range.


“Corio Bay’s securing organic A2 fresh milk from respected partner Organic Diary Farmers is significant, and further strengthens Wattle Health’s ambition to be the premier organic nutritional dairy company in Australia,” Wattle Health executive chairman Lazarus Karasavvidis said. More...

The chart is still in decline, none of the indicators are inspiring me. I would prefer to see a turn around before hopping in. It is up 3.09% to .84c today, the chart does not reflect today's price move yet.


----------



## Miner (16 April 2019)

Ann said:


> This is an interesting company, I will look out for its product. Not sure about buying into the company yet. Organic A2 milk, I have been waiting for this. Mind you, I never got around to buying into A2M. I have used the stuff for 20 years, only milk I can drink. I hope they bring the product online soon.
> 
> *Wattle Health on path to launch Australia’s first organic A2 nutritional dairy products*
> 
> ...



Hi @Ann
Searching for WHA reports after seeing Kalkine recommendation, found your posting. Did you investigate further on it and what is your findings? I have purchased it as well as A2M in the past and sold out. But recently looks like such stocks are favour of the year 2019.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190325/pdf/443rdkkt090dw1.pdf
Cheers


----------



## Ann (17 April 2019)

Miner said:


> Hi @Ann
> Searching for WHA reports after seeing Kalkine recommendation, found your posting. Did you investigate further on it and what is your findings? I have purchased it as well as A2M in the past and sold out. But recently looks like such stocks are favour of the year 2019.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190325/pdf/443rdkkt090dw1.pdf
> Cheers




G'day Miner,

No I haven't found the milk yet but I haven't been looking for it either! I would not be inclined to buy the company yet, it is still sliding into lower levels. FNP is another company I looked at years ago which caters to specific diets and I never bought. Its chart looks at a bit of a crossroads at the moment. I think the food fashion industry are doing a shift from Gluten free and low fat foods to Vegan. I am guessing the companies which jump onto the vegan bandwagon are likely to make a few bob in the near future with a whole lot of crap pretend meat products they will be able to create out of all sorts of questionable test tube fungi, with added vitamins and minerals and enzymes and 'natural' flavours to cater to the new vegan eating fashion, yum!


----------



## Miner (17 April 2019)

Ann said:


> G'day Miner,
> 
> No I haven't found the milk yet but I haven't been looking for it either! I would not be inclined to buy the company yet, it is still sliding into lower levels. FNP is another company I looked at years ago which caters to specific diets and I never bought. Its chart looks at a bit of a crossroads at the moment. I think the food fashion industry are doing a shift from Gluten free and low fat foods to Vegan. I am guessing the companies which jump onto the vegan bandwagon are likely to make a few bob in the near future with a whole lot of crap pretend meat products they will be able to create out of all sorts of questionable test tube fungi, with added vitamins and minerals and enzymes and 'natural' flavours to cater to the new vegan eating fashion, yum!



Good morning @Ann  and many thanks for fielding my query.


----------



## Ann (5 May 2019)

May 3rd announcement WHA have been suspended from quotation pending an announcement. They had been in a trading halt until last Friday. Might be worth watching.


----------



## System (8 July 2021)

On July 8th, 2021, Wattle Health Australia Limited (WHA) changed its name and ASX code to Wellnex Life Limited (WNX).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2021)

Rebranding.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2021)

the organic milk, and A2, and push into China .... all seems to have come unstuck

Come 2021, there has been a repositioning, placement and rights issue (at 15c), new blood and a new direction. WNX sees itself as
focused on *Health and Wellness, *hence the name change, with the following Brands already out there, and looking to grow

_Uganic ... Organic nutritional milk products_
_Little Innoscents .. Organic Baby Skincare _
_Compeed Plasters _
_Wagner Liquigesic ... Soft Gel Ibuprofen + Paracetamol_
_Simply 7 Lentil Chips_
_Iron Gummies Wakey Wakey ... energy gummies_

All I see is a mess of scattershot Brand hopefuls, like Freedom Foods


----------



## System (12 April 2022)

Please join George Karafotias, CEO of Wellnex Life (WNX), on Thursday 14 April at 11am AEST for a free live investor briefing in which he will be outlining the acceleration of high-margin revenue and a pipeline of future opportunities to build additional scale.

The session is live and interactive, and includes a Q&A. Spots are limited, so please reserve your place in this free online session as soon as possible: https://bit.ly/3v6U64R


----------

